# Another look at Ray's tablet stand



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

@Raystafarian

Ray's post about making an easel stand for a tablet got me thinking about how to make something that was simple, strong, and required no hinges or hardware.

A lot of good suggestions followed his post with most agreeing that at least two legs are needed for stability. My experience with my iPad shows that the stand doesn't need to rotate between portrait and landscape. The tablet can be rotated in the stand and work very well. I have also found that a 30º tilt is a good angle for viewing and using the tablet.

So here's my concept: legs extend from the sides of the easel to form a strong equilateral triangle when opened. Stops at the top of the sides prevent the legs from opening more than 60º. The legs have a cross brace that adds to stability.

I don't need an easel stand so I haven't built this. However, I did make a proof-of-concept test of the leg assembly to make sure that it worked and stopped correctly at 60º. If you build one, make sure to post pictures.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Your a genius Oliver . I always over think things . Your design is as good as it gets IMO


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gotta admire yur gray matter and the way you use it Oliver...
KUDOS....


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I like it Oliver - and I like your illustrations too - is that Sketchup or something else?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> I like it Oliver - and I like your illustrations too - is that Sketchup or something else?


The tablet images were exported as 2D images from Sketchup and the text added later.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one Oliver.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

I really like it Oliver. Great design!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Oliver wins the free subscription to Router Forums. Using sketchup means he doesn't need the pencil.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

DesertRatTom said:


> ........... Using sketchup means he doesn't need the pencil.


oooo, can I have it then?


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

For sure Oliver, you have an omnidirectional view! Congrats!!!
Sid.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great design, Oliver. I can see where this could be adapted for use on larger items, too. Like a floor size easel for artwork, display rack, etc. One could use a single leg coming out of the center of the leg brace, making the easel a tripod, for use on uneven surfaces.

Nice logo on the drawings!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Oliver, you never cease to amaze me.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Oliver,

Did you forget that Ray wanted to be able to use the tablet bot vertically and horizontally?


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Great design Oliver, are you making us all one for Christmas?


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Oliver.

Is that another ACME concept? Very nice


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Gaffboat said:


> @Raystafarian
> 
> Ray's post about making an easel stand for a tablet got me thinking about how to make something that was simple, strong, and required no hinges or hardware.
> 
> ...


Oliver some people got it and some don't. Very nicely done. You are one of the ones that has the knowledge and know.


----------

